
Sign up for Blind and talk to employees from different companies - shivam2501
https://us.teamblind.com/invite/a5cKYNyj
======
kraftwerkk
It seems interesting, but I don't immediately see why I should sign up. What's
the benefit?

------
Top19
Blind is a great app that adds a lot of value.

Man I sound like such a shill saying that, but it’s just a great way for
employees and “the underground” to test people’s feelings on sensitive issues
that might need to be addressed in the workspace.

Sexual harassment, stupid VP’s, abusive bosses, etc.

